

What I learned on a round-the-world yacht race - arctictony
http://www.tonyhaile.com/2011/09/25/four-things-i-learned-on-a-round-the-world-yacht-race/
My old boat died today, during a crane mishap. I thought I'd share some of the ways it changed me.
======
mmaunder
I've heard of skippers going at guys with winch handles. If you're going to do
distance sailing i.e. more than 5 days at sea, it's best to invite a well
interviewed/researched stranger as crew rather than your best friend. That way
you risk gaining a new friend rather than losing an old friend. If you're
crew, talk to other crew about the skipper before you commit. People behave in
unexpected ways on long trips. Some of them are awesome, in the galley every
day baking bread, doing the dishes in rough seas, etc. Others get really
weird, stay in their cabins and sulk, throw random temper fits, etc. Some
skippers are awesome, chilled. Others have reputations for being psycho
assholes [not mentioning names].

I have around 20k nautical miles, 2 atlantic crossings, cruised africa,
thailand, and my younger bro and parents put me to shame in miles/experience.

------
mikedmiked
Once in a while I am blessed enough to come across a post like this. It made
me think a lot about my life and who I wish to become. I've been working a
"normal job" and just forgot that it is possible to do something like this.

~~~
andyjenn
I started on the training for the 2008 race, however after 2 sessions, the
Global Challenge business folded due to lack of a headline sponsor (it had
previously been BT).

In your training manual the first page has the perfect quote.. _"There is a
tide in the affairs of men. Which, taken at the flood, leads on to fortune;
Omitted, all the voyage of their life Is bound in shallows and in miseries. On
such a full sea are we now afloat, And we must take the current when it
serves, Or lose our ventures. "_

I'm not into cheesy inspirational posters, but this is the only one on my
wall.

~~~
arctictony
It was gutting to see the Challenge business go under. The 2004 race also had
major challenges and only just got round financially. That is a great quote
though

------
sliverstorm
Can anyone comment on how doable it is for an ordinary Joe to get involved in
something like this?

~~~
krschultz
First off, I would love to make this comment longer but I'm pressed for time.
If you would like to, send me an email. My HN name @gmail.com.

I was born & raised on a boat so it is hard for completely put myself in your
shoes (notably, I do not get sea sick, _no matter what_ ), but I personally
think it is do-able. I have not done it yet, but I've sailed quite a bit and
someday I want to start crossing oceans. Financially it isn't as bad as most
people think. I actually think that the oppurtunity cost of quitting your job
for a year or two is the biggest expense.

First off, you need to know how to sail at its most basic level. The cheapest
way to learn is to get a dinghy (a Laser, maybe a Hobie 16 or Hobie 17 are all
easy to find. Something decently high performance - you want to wipe out
sometimes so that you learn.) You need a lot of time on the water and there is
absolutely no substitute. You need to learn how to drive by the feel of the
wind on your neck, and you need to learn which clouds are safe and which ones
are going to wreck you.

Then you should step up to 30-40 foot keelboats. You probably don't want to
buy one straight away. Learn on someone else's boat as crew for racing or
deliveries. (a delivery is generally moving a couple hundred miles for the
owner, i.e. the owner needs the boat moved from NYC to Maryland, but can't do
it himself. He hires you to move it and pays all expenses. I've done this
several times and it always seems to lead to the hairest situations because
you are forced by the schedule to sail even if the weather doesn't cooperate.
Generally you will be shorthanded 2-3 people which is good practice for
offshore work)

So at this point you probably have been sailing for 3-5 years or so, know how
to do everything on someone elses boat, and you need to buy your own boat.
There is a lot of discussion on a fast boat vs a slow boat. A fast boat means
you spend less time out there which is good mentally, but they are more
physically demanding (bigger sails, crash through waves harder, get wetter,
etc), but you can also avoid weather if you know a storm is coming. Faster
boats break more often. A slow plodding boat can survive everything, but you
can't avoid anything. Slow boats are cheaper.

You also need to figure out your route. Sailing non-stop around the world is
one thing, but honestly that is kind of boring. I know 3 couples who have done
it, and they made a point of stopping a lot along the way so it took about 3
years each. (1 couple stopped in New Zealand and taught school for a year, 1
couple was in Indonesia during the tsunamai on their boat in the harbor, and
in the aftermath stayed for a year because they were doctors). The stops sound
like more of the journey than the sailing honestly.

If I were to think of places to start, I'd subscribe to some sailing
magazines. Cruising World comes to mind, there is also Sail, and Sailing. For
websites, try Sailing Anarchy (rough crowd in the forums for sure, but there
are some gems). You will definitely find them ridiculing people for what not
to do on Sailing Anarchy.

Disclaimer: sailing is very dangerous. Way more dangerous than most people
realize. I personally know 5 people that have been killed sailing in the last
4 years. It can happen in a lot of different ways. And I personally have been
involved in some really close calls. Sinking boats, out of control boats,
overturned boats. The fastest boat in the world (Rambler 100) just flipped and
almost killed its crew off of Ireland. In the 70s the Fastnet race killed 50
people. The Volvo Ocean Race had a professional get killed in its last go-
round. The ocean is no less forgiving now than it was in the 1700s. The Coast
Guard can only reach so far, and when you are in the middle of the ocean you
are absolutely alone.

As just one example, a few weeks ago we went out racing on a wednesday night
(3 man high performance boat). It was a clear, calm night. Thunderstorms were
rolling in, we saw them, we thought we could keep the sails up about 2 minutes
longer than we should have. We knocked the boat over on it's side, the guy
driving fell below and cut open his shin and was bleeding everywhere trying to
get back up, the boat had no driver, and the 2nd guy on the boat froze like a
deer in the headlights. Our sails were dragging us down and the wind was up
like crazy and the rain rolled in to the point where we no longer could see
our competitors who were 75 feet away. I crawled up to the bow and cut down
one of the sails and hand over handed the thing into the boat, and when we
finally got it all sorted out and the rain cut back, we were still sailing at
full speed and realized we were in the middle of a reef. We got out of the
reef without sinking the boat and decided to just quit the race and go home. I
think my adrenalin was still going 4 hours afterwards.

I flipped my race boat a couple years ago while teaching my girlfriend to sail
and the keel broke. The boat started sinking, and she started getting
hypothermia. Another guy who was out that day coaching jumped in the water in
full clothes to help me get it back upright and took her in by powerboat while
I sailed the sinking boat back to the crane to get it pulled out.

The point is, unlike other sports when shit hit the fan, there is no time out.
You don't blow the whistle and talk about it. If there are rocks coming up and
your boat is out of control - you are going to hit the rocks and sink. If the
boat flips - you better hold your breath and start swimming and hope it comes
back upright. If something snaps and the rig falls down, better start cutting
before it punches a hole in the boat and sinks you. When things start going
wrong you can feel really exposed out there, with little to no safety net, so
you better be prepared.

Anyone can do it but you have to do your homework. You have to put in the
practice and preparation.

edit: My god, I posted that before reading the article itself, I can't believe
how close his story is to my experience. Aside from the 90 foot wave comment
(90 foot waves simply are not common, hurricane irene was throwing legit 30-40
footers around but it's hard to believe much more than that), he is spot on.
I've never put a word on it, but initiative is exactly right. That day I went
out and I mentioned the 2nd crew had the deer in the headlights look, he had
10x the experience of me, owned a boat bigger than mine, but in that moment he
was completely stuck and useless until we started yelling at him what to do.
This is an amazing account of what it is actually like. Really not that much
hyperbole (which believe me, sailors are prone to, but it really is like
this).

~~~
arctictony
Love this comment, thanks for this. On the 90ft wave front, you find them down
in the Southern Ocean. There's no landmass to break them up so they just roll
around getting larger and larger. In Southern Ocean storms we regularly had
waves above the mast (95ft).

Having said that, it is a sailors prerogative to increase the height of waves
by 10 ft for every year since their journey. :)

------
pge
I do a lot of whitewater kayaking and have been involved in swiftwater rescue
training a number of times. The first lesson I learned and have tried to teach
others is that _most people do not want responsibility._ One of the first
things I teach people is that if they are the first on the scene of an
incident, in almost all cases, others (even those demonstrably more
experienced or qualified) will defer responsibility to the first on the scene
because they want to be told what to do (just human nature). The most
important thing you can do is immediately establish who is in charge, and
think hard about being that person. Overcome your natural tendency to follow.
The best way to do this is practice, and it's the single most important lesson
you can take away from being in situations like this (or even better hearing
about other people's experiences).

------
kposehn
Fantastic post, very good to see someone's similar experiences. I haven't
sailed around the world, but been through things that taught me the same; I'm
glad for it every day.

------
davcro
I really enjoyed reading this. Especially the section about bravery, "the
opposite of fear is initiative not courage". Well said. I'm leaving today for
a big wall climbing trip and trying to prepare myself mentally for the intense
fear that I feel high on the wall. Sometimes that fear will shut me down and I
stop climbing even though I'm safe. When this happens I have to keep moving
and keep making decisions.

------
mmphosis
listen to the little voice and act immediately

------
logjam
_Blowing his horn and chasing Cape Horn dreams, Harry [Mitchell] sails out of
Charleston on September 17 1994. 'For the rest of your life don't waste any
time. Make the best of what you may before you turn into clay,' he told
students before he left Sydney for the Southern Ocean._

(Harry Mitchell, age 70, was lost at sea in the Southern Ocean in the 1994 BOC
solo around the world yacht race).

\-- Paul Gelder, The Loneliest Race

 _I began to understand the struggle and the despair in the simply written
ships' journals, in the monochrome prose that could suddenly bloom with
feeling:

March 29, 1913: Terrible heavy NW gale. Lost mizzen upper topsail and main
lower top gallant sail. Got two men hurt. All hands on deck all night.

30th. 6 AM: quick shift from NW to SW with hurricane force, with terrible
heavy cross sea. Ship under two lower topsails and under water. Lost outer
jib. Washed off the boom.

31st: wind SW. Very heavy gale.

April 1st: terrible heavy WNW gale, ship under two lower topsails and drifting
to the eastward, and my heart is broken under these heavy gales all the time.

So reads the log of the Edward Sewell, 263 days out from Philadelphia to
Honolulu, battering to westward in the grip of The Horn for 67 days._

\-- David and Dan Hayes, My Old Man and The Sea

------
ck2
Filing this under 1st world problems right next to "almost dying while
climbing Everest".

